# Have a JD 3038 that won't start/turn over. Has a starter coil fault code showing? Any help/advice.



## rudy64 (Jun 18, 2013)

Has a starter coil fault code showing. Also ICC A. Any help/advice.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Sounds like a bad starter or solenoid. 

Check your fuses first.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

The code means a problem with starter relay, wiring to relay or key switch. Relay is under cowling on left side of dash.


----------

